# Which Melo shoe is your favorite?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The Melo 1:









The 5.5:









The M3:









The M4:










I like the 5.5's best. I;ve played in both teh 5.5's and I jsut picked up the M3's, but the M4's are going to have to wait until they come down in price. They're comfy...but ugly, too.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the ones that don't squeek...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

5.5

I have the ones in that pic and also some orange ones.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

My 5.5's squeaked like crazy.
I"m hoping the M3's don't do that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't care too much about basketball shoes. But, All of his shoes look heavy to me for some reason.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You'd be shocked, they're actually quite light.


----------

